# svn crashing



## Alt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi i updated port tree after a long pause and now i have some problems with subversion that is not working now, crashing when i try to checkout. svnserve works well, but 'svn co' fails:

```
> svn co 'svn://xxxx/pwf/trunk' .
Segmentation fault
```
(of course xxxx is my hostname=)

Software versions:
subversion-1.6.5
apr-1.3.8.1.3.9

I recompiled them with -g option and used gdb to get backtrace data. Seems he said the problem is in apr library, but i dont know what to do now and how to fix this. Please advice what can help to solve this 
Short fragment from backtrace:

```
Starting program: /usr/local/bin/svn co 'svn://xxxx/pwf/trunk' .
[New LWP 100110]                                                             
[New Thread 0x802f02180 (LWP 100110)]                                        

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 0x802f02180 (LWP 100110)]      
apr_palloc (pool=0x7fffffffd8f8, in_size=80)
 at memory/unix/apr_pools.c:650
650         if (size <= node_free_space(active)) {                         
(gdb) backtrace
#0  apr_palloc (pool=0x7fffffffd8f8, in_size=80)
 at memory/unix/apr_pools.c:650
#1  0x0000000801927148 in alloc_socket (new=0x7fffffffdb28, p=0x7fffffffd8f8)
 at network_io/unix/sockets.c:61
```


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 31, 2009)

Have not had this issue myself, but try updating your ports tree, and recompiling svn.


----------



## Alt (Aug 31, 2009)

Tried, didnt help... =(


----------

